# HELP...Security Settings error?



## andagain (Sep 16, 2005)

On booting up this morning, I still two error messages anyone that can save me on this one is the hero of the day  

"The Startup item folder ("Library/StartupItems/" does not have the proper security settings...

"An item in the Startup Items Folder ("Library/Starupitems/RetroRun") doesn't have the proper security settings. 
After clicking "Fix" for both, I restarted but get the same problem.

computer spec

Mac Mini 1.4ghz
OSX.4
256/80

I also installed retrospect backup and have an external 80 gig HD for the backup which I formatted to Mac Extended.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

have you tried repairing your permissions? go to Application, Utilities, Disk Utility, then select your volume (normally named Macintosh HD) and in the first aid panel click on repair disk permissions.


----------

